# BIOS Bad Checksum



## valtea (Apr 22, 2007)

I Have a Asus Motherboard Model No K8V-MX and suddenly while booting up i got the messege "BAD Checksum" Bios Recovery.... No CDRom found... no floppy.

I have tried resetting the motherboard bios through jumper and battery, but it did not work.

After that i downloaded the latest bios (K8VMX211.zip) from *support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

the file is the latest bios for the same model.

How do i upgrade it with CD(no floppy drive in my system). since the system is not booting with windows bootable cd etc.
Note : i dont have the original motherboard CD.


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 22, 2007)

Hmm... this is a tough problem. The system is showing no floppy drive as well. Even having a CD ROM is not helping as its not detecting it. If you manage to get a floppy drive, try to flash it again. Else, there is always the repair shop. Why were u flashing the bios?


----------



## valtea (Apr 22, 2007)

Actually i think the messege is that 
The BIOS is trying to repair it self and asking for a recovery floopy/Cd.. that what i think, i may be wrong.
How do i flash it, the file i downloaded has only a BIN file and there is not option of booting even in DOS. 
I cant even enter the BIOS Setup... It failed POST


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 22, 2007)

did you try changing the Battery?


----------



## shantanu (Apr 22, 2007)

first change the battery and then if possible boot into windows... and download the asus BIOS updater for windows from 
*in.asus.com  (in the downloads section) (in utilities)

now intall the software and run it.. select the option of UPDATE from file in the drop down list and browse the file... and then press FLASH.... it will take mere 1 min,, and ask you for a  reboot.. i think you will be done...


----------



## valtea (Apr 22, 2007)

I have changed the battery, not working.
I cant boot into windows (it not passing POST)
Kindly tell me if there is any other solution. 
Whil searching for a solution in the net i found that Asus have a Bios Crash Proof which rebuild the bIOS incase of any oproblem with the original CD.
"ASUS CrashFree BIOS 2 - Updates the BIOS using a bootable floppy disk or the mother board support CD."
Since I dont have the original CD, from where can i get (make) the floopy


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 22, 2007)

Since you have the BIOS, extract it into a floppy(remember, no folders) and boot from it. It should boot atleast from there.........hopefully.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 22, 2007)

^^valtea doesn't have a floppy drive


----------



## shantanu (Apr 22, 2007)

well now you want atleast a CD-ROM or floppy drive... to get rid of the problem...


----------



## valtea (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your help. This is what i have done.
Replaced the Battery
Brought a floopy drive and put the latest BIOS Update in it.
Started my PC 
"BAd BIOS Checksum"
checking for floopy
Reading K8V-MX.ROM
erasing.....
Programming....
And later i got
Please turn off your computer and turn it on again.

I restarted my PC (From the power plug) but its showing the same thing, i ejected the floopy drive but it shows bad checksum again.

Kindly help


----------



## shantanu (Apr 23, 2007)

you should take your BIOS to the dealer to bought it from.. i think your BIOS battery connector is in trouble.. you have to get it repaired... if its in warranty then it would be very good... otherwise it could be problem...


----------



## valtea (Apr 26, 2007)

thanks every for your help.


----------

